# Dishplayer DVR 522 and Denon AVR-4806



## pkd7423 (Feb 20, 2006)

To all,

I have a Denon AVR-4806 hooked up to a Dishplayer DVR 522.

I through put all video and audio to the Denon and watch on a Sony tube.

In an effort to hold on to only one remote at a time....usually the Dishplayer TV 1 IR remote, I want to be able to control the Denon's volume up/down, mute, and possibly power on and off.

But I can't get the Dishplayer IR remote's AUX device button to work at all!

I have tried codes 647 and 674 per the Displayers instruction manual. It says these codes are for Denon products. I have tried scanning for Denon device codes, but it doesn't find the right codes.

Has anyone resolved this issue with the Displayers TV1 remote?


Thanks,

PK Davis


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a 625 and the remote that comes with that does not work with my Denon receivers. However, the remote that comes with the 942 does work. I noticed there are model numbers on the back of the remote. The 942's remote has a higher model number, so I am assuming it has more updated codes. 
I don't think it is possible to update these remotes. Maybe you can get your hands on a 942 (or later) remote.


----------



## pkd7423 (Feb 20, 2006)

Antknee said:


> I have a 625 and the remote that comes with that does not work with my Denon receivers. However, the remote that comes with the 942 does work. I noticed there are model numbers on the back of the remote. The 942's remote has a higher model number, so I am assuming it has more updated codes.
> I don't think it is possible to update these remotes. Maybe you can get your hands on a 942 (or later) remote.


Antknee,

This begs the question.........does the 942 remote control the Displayer DVR 522 in all the facets that the 522's original remote does?????????

I can't live without the Skip FWD and Skip Back buttons used during recording playback.

Thanks,

PK Davis


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I can't really speak specifically for the 522, but the 942 remote worked fine for my 625. Everything worked including the Skip FWD and Skip back.


----------



## pkd7423 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm getting some more information. 

Apparently there is a replace remote from Dish that is called:

"6.2 IR/UHF Pro" that comes with multiple tabs that you can place in the bottom to make it "Green 1 IR" "Green 1 IR PRO" etc.......with Green 1 IR being IR only with no UHF. 

But the innards are more recent and it will allow more Denon codes and thus control the AVR-4806.

I can get this remote from Dish for $39 plus $8.95 shipping.

Does this sound right?


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

pkd7423 said:


> I'm getting some more information.
> 
> Apparently there is a replace remote from Dish that is called:
> 
> ...


when programming aux dont you also have to press say 2 first then the code to tell it that its an reciever


----------



## pkd7423 (Feb 20, 2006)

kwajr said:


> when programming aux dont you also have to press say 2 first then the code to tell it that its an reciever


Yes. I have done that with code 647 and code 674 as per Dish Networks owner manual. Then the AUX button blinks 3 times to confirm programming was accepted.

These 2 codes don't work.

With the 6.2 replacement remote, for Denon products they have an additional 5 codes: 757, 758, 759, 760, 762

I'm hoping one of these codes with this new remote for ~$48 will operate the volume up/down and mute on my Denon AVR-4806. Heck I think I should be able to get the receiver to power on and off too.

Does anybody know what I said in the above paragraph to be true?

Thanks,

PK Davis


----------



## pkd7423 (Feb 20, 2006)

Alright All!!!!!

Here is a very definitive answer to my question.

The TV1 remote that came with my Dish Player 522 is a "5.0 IR" part number 
"118575" . This info is found on the bottom of the remote near the head.

This particular remote will accept Denon codes 647 and 674 on the AUX button, but it WILL NOT control the Denon AVR-4806.

I got a new Dish remote from EBay for $20 shipping $9....total $29.

Here are the specifics: 

This remote is the new Dish replacement remote. It is a "6.2 IR/UHF Pro" part number "137174" FCC ID "DKNFSK03". It comes with the colored keys that go in the bottom to make it TV1 (Green), TV2 UHF Pro (blue), TV1 UHF Pro (Green), and just UHF Pro (Silver). This remote accepts 5 more Denon codes in addition to the other 2. Codes 757, 758, 759, 760, 762. Code 759 on the AUX button controls the Denon AVR-4806. I can control: power on/off, mute, sound up/down. Probably more but I don't care.......

My whole point in all this. I usually use the Denon to funnel satellite audio/video and would rather hold on to just 1 remote. That being the Satellite remote, so I can switch channels etc.......Before I couldn't control the volume without having the Denon remote close by. NOW I can do it ALL!!!!!!

2nd point is.....I didn't have to buy a high dollar universal remote.


Thank,

PK Davis


PS.....I meant to give Antknee credit for giving me all the info on this.........It was his suggestion that Dish put out an updated remote......THANKS


----------



## ronnie321 (Mar 8, 2006)

Where did you go to find out about the new codes??
ron


----------

